# marketing Strategies during the Financial Crisis



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Living in CT, where the majority of the community is in the financial world, wanted to know what Gorilla Marketing Strategies other caterers may be using during these financially hard times. 

I usually have done Pre-holiday tastings for my customer base, encouraging them to bring a friend, to sampe the featured holiday cuisine. I'm thinking this may not be the best use of marketing dollars.

Have thought about putting together a Prix fixe menu for holiday entertaining to allow people to still celebrate during the holidays on a modest budget.

What are the businesses that are currently recession proof to court that market through the holiday season? I am finding that my corporate connections are scaling down and opting for very small, casual, BYOB parties.
Entertainment, music, sports industries seem to still be striving. There are still wedding, bar/batmitzvah's and milestone birthdays that are always celebrated.

What are some of your thought/suggestions about how you are handling catering business today?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Smart thinking.

Making sure I have fall back answers when budgets are decreased. 

I'm working on the website and blog shtuff currently.


----------

